# looks like we may finally get a cold front.



## rnelson5 (Jan 2, 2015)

Watched a weather model today that shows that artic air that just went down the Mississippi  and Central flyways moving east next week. It showed artic air coming all down through New England into the deep southeast. The forecast is showing a couple nights next week being in the teens here. I think we will pick up a few birds with it. Atleast i hope so...... this past week has been pitiful, although i did find a few fresh birds today. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 2, 2015)

The X factor is the moon. It will be full.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 2, 2015)

They started showing up here, afternoon hunt after trying to get my license for two days since the DNR implemented a new system.  2 shots, 4 mallards, then missed a goose, do not where it came from, but that was the third shot.

Get ready


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 2, 2015)

Teens? Riding up a river in the dark and wading in icy water? I'll sleep in - you duck fellows are tough.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Needs to be like 5 degrees with a 30-40 MPH wind out of the N or NW, supposed to be 3 degrees this WED.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh yeah I'm ready to get all icy.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 2, 2015)

The tide is changing.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 2, 2015)

Finally the kind of hunting I'm used to.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 2, 2015)

I have been doin ice dances for weeks now.  I cant wait for it to finally get into some actual duck hunting weather.


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hopefully Frona is a good friend and not like my exwife


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2015)

Good luck youngunzz, I gotta work. Killed a few this past week, just got lucky..


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Better to be lucky than good


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 2, 2015)

Time to break out some of the can decoys, hear they are piling up on the OH river.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 3, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> Hopefully Frona is a good friend and not like my exwife


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck youngunzz, I gotta work. Killed a few this past week, just got lucky..


How was the gulf


----------



## MAP IV (Jan 3, 2015)

Hunted in Valdosta this morning and it was 70 degrees.  Lord knows we need any cold we can get!


----------



## Hunteradams (Jan 3, 2015)

Who needs cold weather, waded around in board shorts and flip flops. Solo hunt middle of the day.


----------



## mcagle (Jan 3, 2015)

Hunteradams said:


> Who needs cold weather, waded around in board shorts and flip flops. Solo hunt middle of the day.



Maybe we need to try your approach. Lol


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm hoping you're right. I really need some new birds to come down south. My timber is finally holding water and woodies and it will hopefully get a good dose of more rain today and new ducks this week. My big wetland area in NE GA hasn't been holding many birds but we did see a group of 12 big ducks coming in late morning Friday after we had already packed up.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 4, 2015)

64 today with rain, dropping to 21 by tonight with rain and snow.  Definitely some crazy weather.  WED, 3 degrees, followed by a couple days in the teens, we will see, definitely some crazy weather here


----------



## zhasty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sure hope the cold weather sticks around I'll be working all week.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 4, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> Time to break out some of the can decoys, hear they are piling up on the OH river.



They've been piled up in a few places since November.  Literally 98% of what I've been on the past month.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 4, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> They've been piled up in a few places since November.  Literally 98% of what I've been on the past month.



They must have by passed me by the way of KY.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 4, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> They've been piled up in a few places since November.  Literally 98% of what I've been on the past month.



I have seen your FB posts. If the limit was only more than one you would be in business!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 4, 2015)

Guess I will stick with these nasty mallards for a day or two until the cold snap


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 4, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I have seen your FB posts. If the limit was only more than one you would be in business!!



That's the only reason it's aggravating!  Several times we could have killed 6 bird limits.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 4, 2015)

GSURugger said:


> That's the only reason it's aggravating!  Several times we could have killed 6 bird limits.



I bet. The can is one duck that i have not shot many of. I know there are places within several hours of me that hold a good many, but i can't make myself make the drive for one duck. If i was closer then it would be a different story. They sure are beautiful birds though.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 4, 2015)

King of ducks for sure.  72 mph, awesome sight and sound to see a big flock come in


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2015)

Come on cold


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 4, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Come on cold



It is coming. Just a couple of more days.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hopefully it lasts more than a day or two, want to see ice for weeks


----------



## PoundTown (Jan 5, 2015)

Anyone got any coot reports?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 5, 2015)

Have not seen any for a couple weeks, will make sure I post up a lanyard of cooters next time we get on them.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 7, 2015)

PoundTown said:


> Anyone got any coot reports?



Tenn River and Guntersville was slap full of them last week.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, here is the big question.  When will the largest push of birds move?  Pre front?  During the front?  Will it take a few days for them to get pushed out?  Anyone have any ideas?  I plan on skipping work tomorrow (my throat is getting sore), maybe skipping work Friday (I'll probably have a fever), then hunting Saturday.  The biggest thing that will hurt me is that EVERYTHING is flooded.  Woodies can and will be anywhere.  I don't have the privilege of seeing anything else unless I head to the coast and I'm tired of that mess over there...

SB


----------

